# Lots of B.S reservations coming through tonight



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Im getting multiple bull 💩 reservations coming through tonight. Only way they will get me is if im nearby & it’s surging. All the reservations are peak hour where it surges, Uber doesn’t pay in traffic…


----------

